# Need help with Arch Install



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am delving into the world of Arch. I am doing an install on VMware Viewer. I have partitioned off 15GB of space for the first install. The problem I have run into is when I am setting up my MBR partitions through fdisk, it wants to know the First Sector and Last Sector numbers for my partitions. I want to set up 2 partitions. The first one which will be the "/" partition will be 8GB while the second "/home" will be 7GB. What do I need to put in for the sector numbers?

The Fdisk output states:


```
Disk /dev/sda: 16.1GB, 16106127360 bytes, 31457280 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk label type: dos
Disk identifier:0xd3b3b216
```


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 30, 2013)

If each sector is 512 bytes large, it is calculator time. 8 GiB= 8*(1024^3)=8589934592 bytes -> 8589934592/512=16777216 sectors. Although you could also press the return ("enter") key to default the first and type "8G" as the second entry ("7G" for the second entry of the second partition).
BTW, becuase you will not have your /boot dir on a separate partition, I would like to advise you to check wheter the GRUB puts the files belonging to /boot/grub in that particular dir. If not, copypaste the particular files into said directory (most likely they are in /grub) _before_ running the GRUB setup procedure.


----------

